# Son in wheelchair- loves to fish



## rathat76 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello,
New to the forum again.  I used to participate some a few years back but it has been a long time.  

My oldest boy has been on chemo for 5 years and is now in a wheelchair.  Im having one heck of a time trying to find a spot to take him and my other son fishing.  We live in Flowery Branch, we just catch anything in the harbor on lanier.  I've managed to get him back into the family pond at the trout hatchery.  They told me it was accessible...it wasn't but we were there and he was excited so I got it done. But those dang thick weeds on top were a pain in the backside with two boys.

Can anyone recommend a spot where I can take the boys fishing and actually catch some fish?  Somewhere fairly accessible, but I am flexible.  I just want to be able to get them off of electronics and go out in the evenings, or on the weekends.  He goes to a summer camp for cancer kids and they have fishing there.  He catches fish off a dock like crazy, and comes back wanting to catch some fish the rest of the summer.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 11, 2016)

Email me at owlhunt@att.net and I will get you on my email list. We host hunting and fishing for folks with disabilities.  We are doing a striper trip at Lake Lanier this coming Saturday but I am sorry to say it is full.  We will being hosting our next trip in May at Oconee and we would love to have him come.  Email me and If something opens up for the lanier trip, I will let you know. If you want to come by and hang out, we will be at Lanier Harbor 6am-3.  Folks will be coming back in around 2:30-3 and that would be a good time to meet some like minded folks.  Check us out at Outdoors Without Limits at  www.outdoorswithoutlimits.net or facebook Outdoorswithoutlimits-National


----------



## K80 (Apr 13, 2016)

Shoot me a PM as well.  We have the www.grantwilliamterrellfoundation.org supporting children and families fighting childhood cancer. In May, fist weekend I'm thinking, is a child fishing tournament.  Last year there was 50 kids.  Boats will be available for kids.  If you'd like more information let me know.


----------



## rathat76 (Apr 15, 2016)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Email me at owlhunt@att.net and I will get you on my email list. We host hunting and fishing for folks with disabilities.  We are doing a striper trip at Lake Lanier this coming Saturday but I am sorry to say it is full.  We will being hosting our next trip in May at Oconee and we would love to have him come.  Email me and If something opens up for the lanier trip, I will let you know. If you want to come by and hang out, we will be at Lanier Harbor 6am-3.  Folks will be coming back in around 2:30-3 and that would be a good time to meet some like minded folks.  Check us out at Outdoors Without Limits at  www.outdoorswithoutlimits.net or facebook Outdoorswithoutlimits-National



Thanks for the kind reply. I sent you an email, thanks again for keeping us in mind. This weekend wouldn't have worked out anyway. An unexpected challenge arose and he is currently inpatient at CHOA. My wife is there now, I'm at home with the other little ones. We'll be swapping duties for the weekend tomorrow morning.


----------



## rathat76 (Apr 15, 2016)

K80 said:


> Shoot me a PM as well.  We have the www.grantwilliamterrellfoundation.org supporting children and families fighting childhood cancer. In May, fist weekend I'm thinking, is a child fishing tournament.  Last year there was 50 kids.  Boats will be available for kids.  If you'd like more information let me know.



That's great. I looked at your site, you guys are doing some great things. Thanks for the reply, I think I PM'd you! If I didn't let me know.


----------



## riverbank (May 8, 2016)

Good stuff yall  !


----------



## rathat76 (May 18, 2016)

Thanks to Arrowflinger.  We had a great weekend.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 18, 2016)

We really enjoyed having yall.  Hope to get  yall fishing as soon as Little Man feels like it


----------



## j_seph (May 31, 2016)

Message sent, hope you can atend


----------



## russ1745 (Oct 4, 2016)

I have a 17ft jon boat (25hp) that easily accommodates a wheelchair (I have guided for OWL in the past), and is equally at home on reservoirs or electric-only/farm ponds.

I'm happy to take ya'll fishing anytime.


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 10, 2016)

Up here in Rabun we have a handicapped dock at Black rock lake, Another at Moccasin Creeck fish Hatchery and They are building a new one at Tallullah River.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 11, 2016)

I have stayed in touch with the young man's family. He  spent all summer in the hospital taking chemo and radiation after a relapse of his cancer.  He has also been out of State for treatment.  We are hoping he will be up to a deer hunt this fall. Please keep the him in your prayers.


----------



## mauser7mag (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm  so glad that people are stepping up to help you guys.  I know what it's like to have to deal with cancer,  I've had it March 2015.  Most people don't  understand that it can really change your life and make things very difficult.  Since my diagnosis I haven't  been able to hunt or fish but a few times because I need someone to be with me,  CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored my poor boat hasn't seen the water in almost 3 years.  Enough about me,  I hope you can find a place to take your sons and we will keep your son and family in our prayers.
Good luck.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 8, 2017)

I have fought cancer myself, there's no other way to say it; cancer sucks. 

If you're still monitoring this thread OP, or anyone else that's monitoring it, shoot me a PM when you want to go and we'll work something out even if OWL isn't doing an event. I have a Carolina Skiff, 178DLV, so the wheelchair would have to be able to be folded, but he can sit in the captain's chair while the rest of us lay lines and we can help him fight the fish. I'm in Flowery Branch myself, off Wade Orr right by 985. 

Here's my annual Lanier OWL guest during the fight and after from our first trip together. He helps me by operating the trolling motor to keep the boat on speed and target so we can lay lines. Then we support him while he's fighting so he doesn't lose balance.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 8, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I have fought cancer myself, there's no other way to say it; cancer sucks.
> 
> If you're still monitoring this thread OP, or anyone else that's monitoring it, shoot me a PM when you want to go and we'll work something out even if OWL isn't doing an event. I have a Carolina Skiff, 178DLV, so the wheelchair would have to be able to be folded, but he can sit in the captain's chair while the rest of us lay lines and we can help him fight the fish. I'm in Flowery Branch myself, off Wade Orr right by 985.
> 
> Here's my annual Lanier OWL guest during the fight and after from our first trip together. He helps me by operating the trolling motor to keep the boat on speed and target so we can lay lines. Then we support him while he's fighting so he doesn't lose balance.



Thanks. I have emailed them about the event.  I don't think he has been active for the last few months. I will call him today


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 8, 2017)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Thanks. I have emailed them about the event.  I don't think he has been active for the last few months. I will call him today



Sounds good.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 9, 2017)

I spoke to the Daddy yesterday and if he is physically able, he will be at the trip.


----------

